# first planted tank ever



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Are your stock numbers right? Rummy nose tetras and cory cats are all schooling/shoaling fish and should not be kept is small numbers like that.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

you have some hygrophila compact in there. its a great fast growing plant that have gorgeous leaves. Hygros take up alot of potassium and show potassium deficiencies quickly.

Most of your plants seem to be doing good so keep it up.

You don't mention any ferts, what are you doing in that regard?

I do agree with the stocking issues. Ideally you want more corys and more rummynose. since you only have the one rummy nose maybe see if you can trade for a neon. add maybe 3 more corys ( 2 pandas and 1 pepper) that way you will have 3 of each and they will likely all hangout together.

keep you moss trimmed at all times and you will notice better spread and not as ragged looking.


----------

